# Cooling pad for DV6 6165tx



## rajasekhar911 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi 

i am looking for a cooling pad for my DV6 6165tx . 
Don't worry, not because it is over heating, 
i just want to be on the safer side  .

i have selected targus chill mat and cooler master ergostand
what do you guys prefer ? 
or do u have anything else to suggest ?


Flipkart.com: Targus Laptop Chill Mat: Cooling Pad

Flipkart.com: Cooler Master Notepal ErgoStand: Cooling Pad

thanks


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am using the Ergostand. I would definitely recommend it.
It can be used as a stand only, a cooler, provides better cable management.


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi

thanks for your suggestion ?
i have one Q.
Can i use it on my lap? will it be comfortable?
by the looks of it , it seems , it needs an even surface?

thanks


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 29, 2011)

You can use. Comfortable? No. Its pretty heavy. If used on lap with the laptop itself, will pain for sure.


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey

how about cooler master notepal U2?

anyone here owns it ?

UPDATE :

just ordered cooler master notepal U2 from letsbuy ... 

using coupon code AMEXLB (5%) discount


----------



## saurav_wow (Oct 31, 2011)

I am also looking to buy a cooling pad for my 6165tx.. however i want to make sure that the cooler that i purchase belongs to the Group B category since the 6165tx belongs to group two as per the article..Tip: Buying a laptop cooler? Make sure you get the proper type! | Tips 'n Tricks | dotTech

Could you please advise if the cooler that you ordered pushes or pulls the air from the bottom of the laptop?


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Oct 31, 2011)

saurav_wow said:


> I am also looking to buy a cooling pad for my 6165tx.. however i want to make sure that the cooler that i purchase belongs to the Group B category since the 6165tx belongs to group two as per the article..Tip: Buying a laptop cooler? Make sure you get the proper type! | Tips 'n Tricks | dotTech
> 
> Could you please advise if the cooler that you ordered pushes or pulls the air from the bottom of the laptop?



oh god!!! 
should have checked this before ordering the cooler . 
i will let u know once i get the cooler . (probably this week) .
i think it pulls air away from the bottom . 
I hope I can reverse the fans  

thnx for the info

@saurav

are you sure 6165 belongs to group two?
for me it feels like air is flowing outwards when the fan was running .
(near top left )


----------



## saurav_wow (Nov 1, 2011)

@rajasekhar911

Yeah, I think so....my 6165tx pulls air from the bottom of the laptop and exhausts it from the left air vents (near the projecter/vga output).

BTW I bought a Cooler Master Notepal X2, and it is doing a pretty good job.

Thanks.


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 1, 2011)

rajasekhar911 said:


> *not because it is over heating*



Lol...whatever you buy make sure it has the muscle to cool a HP laptop.


----------



## anoopjb (Nov 18, 2011)

rajasekhar911 said:


> oh god!!!
> should have checked this before ordering the cooler .
> i will let u know once i get the cooler . (probably this week) .
> i think it pulls air away from the bottom .
> ...



IS it among GROUP B??.
my dv6 6155tx seems to be of group 2..

plz help me to find one gud for my hp dv6 6155tx lappie..
weightless ones preferred.. vil be carry it bak to bak from ma hostel nd collg..
smethng below 1000 will do??


----------

